# 30 days away from my home



## Dreagalmin (Jan 31, 2021)

On Jan 1 2020 my husband and I had an argument ...a week before Christmas he spent the night at a hotel....He claimed he needed me time....Through our 8yrs of marriage he had emotional affairs and possible sexual...He begged me to stay and I did..We never really recovered it seems and he closed himself emotionally..He never made the effort to make the marriage better...I was still the diligent wife...still taking care of his needs...2019 December I had a double mastectomy finished reconstruction Aug 27 2020.....Jan 1 we argued I left the apartment because we were both getting angry nd I can't match his verbal abuse...I never intended not to go back but he made it clear ..he doesn't wantme there ..I am disturbing his peace..Two days later he took the money from the joint account..I am unemployed since covid began ..I asked why he says I have to protect my money and has not care about my well being since..My clothes are still there for now and Ihe hasn't spoken to me about a divorce but there is someone else ...as hehas taken a weekend trip out of town..I am still processing having to start over...staying at my Mom and her husband...I can not afford a divorce lawyer...I feel he is controlling me. Every day I check if my health insurance is still working or if he has taken me off his plan...How ...My family is worried about my health so am i..I am in a financial quandary...He hasn't given.me a penny in 30days


----------



## NickitaXenon (Nov 27, 2020)

Everything that is not done for the best. If you can't forgive the betrayal, then break up with him and the past. Yes, it is difficult, but this is life. Standing in one place is not an option


----------



## Dreagalmin (Jan 31, 2021)

It seems he has move on ....I am no longer living in that space ..We haven't spoken..Yes I want to move on...however its the starting over is difficult.. I know its life ...I am aware


----------

